# Advice for girlfriends uk visa..



## BananaMan (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi people, 

I hope im posting in the right area.. Im new to this forum and thought it looked quite an imformative and friendly site... 

Basically, Im now in the phililpines with my girlfriend after chatting to her online now for around 2 years. We were introduced through my friend who has a child with her sister so theres already some background to us. I have worked my way around the world from the UK, to NZ, then to Malaysia to here. Its been a long haul but its finially been worth the wait. 

We get on together fantastic and would obvoiously like to go to the next step which is to take her home to the UK to experiance things there, so I'm, after some advice on the easiest route to aquire her a visa for a visit. I hear there is an agency here that can arrange it for a fee, or is it easy enough to apply ourselves?

She has ties here, ie house etc, I have enough funding to sponsor a visit and can provide transport and accomodation in the UK. Oh, were staying around the Cebu, bohol area..

Many thanks for any help you can give us... 

Mark & Hilda...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

BananaMan said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I hope im posting in the right area.. Im new to this forum and thought it looked quite an imformative and friendly site...
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome. I'm sure that you will get a fair share of replies and information from members on the site. For starters, I would suggest you visit your embassy office that is located in Manila when you have some time. Also, you might want to visit the UK visa information site that is located here. I would suggest not using a local agency to get things done for you here in the Philippines as many are not legal agencies and even more of them give you nothing for the money involved. Again, your embassy will have the best information for you so you know it is all correct.
Members here in the forum that have done this should have loads of information and ideas for you as well.


Gene


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome Mark

I wont be much help as you see most expats here are happily married there in Philippines. I did however meet one staying in KSA with his wife working but I hope you figure it out. Definitely go to U.K. Embassy in Manila and inquire with the right people they will help you. Surely though some expat could help you





BananaMan said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I hope im posting in the right area.. Im new to this forum and thought it looked quite an imformative and friendly site...
> 
> ...


----------

